# Info on L262 software update?



## jKp (Jan 13, 2006)

I had to call this morning to reactivate the HD on my 211. I noticed the software was updated to L262 FROM 261. Any info on what updates are in the new L262 software?


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

jKp said:


> I had to call this morning to reactivate the HD on my 211. I noticed the software was updated to L262 FROM 261. Any info on what updates are in the new L262 software?


jkp....
Make that (at least )2 of us! And it took 2 "hits" to get my 411 to get HD back!
As for what v.2.62 "adds" vs 2.61....Can't tell you.....haven't had enough time to "poke" into it yet....But I DO like the addition of the extra VOOM channels plus ESPNHD, UNIHD, etc. (I went with the "new" HD package....Figured if I had to call them to "re-" activate my HD.....might as well add some... )


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

They made it easier to change the aspect ratio on the HD separate from the SD outputs. Cool if you're using the modulator or AV outputs.

Use PageUP for HD and PageDN for SD (above volume to the right).

I like this feature addition.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

James Long said:


> Use PageUP for HD and PageDN for SD (above volume to the right).


Not too suprising. That's how the 811 works.


----------

